# 128 oder 256 Bit Speicherbus?



## Alexduke (23. November 2006)

Hab vor mir in näherer Zukunft ne neue Grafikkarte zu holen, wollte eigentlich ne AGP holen, nur da gibts ein Problem.

Sind nahezu alle(die ich gefunden hab,günstige) mit 128 Bit Bus.

Jetzt meine Frage: 
Hat jemand mit aktuellen Grafikkarten die Erfahrung zwischen 128 und 256 Bit gemacht? Sind da entscheidende Leistungsunterschiede? Früher 64>128 Bit waren Unterschiede merklich und heute?
Rede nicht von MB sondern von Bit, also der Speicheranbindung.

Hab leider keine konkreten Benchmarks mit vergleichen zwischen 128 und 256 Bit gefunden.  Ein Link wäre auch nett. 

Danke!


----------



## PreasT (23. November 2006)

naja, ich kann dir hald sagen, desto größer die Speicheranbindung ist, desto besser, also würde ich dir auf jeden fall zu einer 256bit anbindung raten ...  

edit: hat nicht sogar meine 98pro ne 256bit anbindung.... ja ich glaub schon => mindestens ne karte mit 256bit ...


----------



## Alexduke (23. November 2006)

Ähm, noch was!

Besteht das Problem mit texturflimmern bei Nvidida 7xxx serie noch? Bei der 6xxx serie isses ja grauenhaft...

THX


----------



## doceddy (23. November 2006)

Alexduke am 23.11.2006 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, noch was!
> 
> Besteht das Problem mit texturflimmern bei Nvidida 7xxx serie noch? Bei der 6xxx serie isses ja grauenhaft...
> 
> THX



texturflimmern? vllt ist deine graka kaputt. 
es ist empfehlenswert dass eine graka 256bit oder speichertakt über 700mhz hat


----------



## DoktorX (23. November 2006)

700MHz effektiv oder 2x 350MHz?


----------



## doceddy (23. November 2006)

700, wie es bei einer gf7600gt ist


----------



## Chat1000 (23. November 2006)

Ich bin eigentlich auch der Ansicht, dass 128 bit zu wenig sind. Da kann die Karte noch so viele Pixelshader haben, die großen Datenmenge müssen ja irgendwo durch - bei 128 bit ist der Durchsatz einfach zu gering -> Flaschenhalseffekt.


----------



## Alexduke (23. November 2006)

Jo, habt mich überzeugt. Ist zwar keine konkrete Antwort, aber habt mich überredet.  

Nur noch folgendes: Flimmern bei der 7xxx reihe noch so schlimm?  

Frage, weil folgender Artikel damals auftauchte:

http://www.3dcenter.org/artikel/g70_flimmern/


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. November 2006)

Alexduke am 23.11.2006 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab vor mir in näherer Zukunft ne neue Grafikkarte zu holen, wollte eigentlich ne AGP holen, nur da gibts ein Problem.
> 
> Sind nahezu alle(die ich gefunden hab,günstige) mit 128 Bit Bus.
> 
> ...




muss man relativ betrachten.
es gibt heutzutage afaik keine karten mehr, die sich nur in der bandbreite unterscheiden.
wo rauf es letztendlich ankommt, ist das speicherinterface als ganzes:
je schneller, je besser (wobei ab einer gewissen grenze kaum noch verbesserung möglich ist) - ob das durch hohe bandbreite oder durch hohen takt erreicht wird, ist vollkommen egal.
256bit@400mhz(real) ist genauso schnell wie 128bit@800mhz (auch wenn es derartige kombinationen nicht gibt  )

wie aber z.b. 7600gt und 7800gs beweisen (beide quasi gleich schnell - 700@128bit, die andere mit 600@256bit, gut 40% unterschied), liegt die grenze, ab der speicherbandbreite nicht mehr soo viel ausmacht, recht niedrig. gerade wenn niedrige aa einstellungen zum einsatz kommen, ist shaderleistung heutzutage viel wichtiger (unterschied in dem fall: 12pipes@560mhz vs. 16pipes@375mhz - also gerade mal 12% vorsprung in rohleistung für die 76) - nicht zuletzt deswegen, weil immer mehr shadereinsatz auch bedeutet, dass immer mehr eigenschaften eines pixels nicht als textur (speicher) vorgegeben sind sondern dynamisch berechnet werden müssen.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (23. November 2006)

ruyven_macaran am 23.11.2006 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> 256bit@400mhz(real) ist genauso schnell wie 128bit@800mhz (auch wenn es derartige kombinationen nicht gibt  )



Meine 7600GT haben aber 800MHz (1600MHz effektiv) bei 128bit Anbindung.. 

Ich würde die 128bit nicht so kritisch sehen. Immerhin lässt eine Standard 7600GT (700MHz Speicher, 560MHz Chip) eine 6800Ultra hinter sich und die hat 256bit. Zudem liegt sie mit der X1800GTO gleichauf (ebenso 256bit aber "nur" 500MHz Speicher + 500MHz Chip).

Kann die 7600GT eigentlich nur jedem zu Herzen legen der sich nix teureres Leisten kann denn unter Umständen liegt sie sogar mit ner 7800GS auf einem Level.


----------



## Mahni (24. November 2006)

GR-Thunderstorm am 23.11.2006 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 23.11.2006 19:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wird deine Konstillation nicht mit 256Bit angesprochen? weil du ja 2*7600gt besitzt und beide so weit ich das verstanden hab mit 128 bit?


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (24. November 2006)

Mahni am 24.11.2006 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> GR-Thunderstorm am 23.11.2006 21:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, ist trotzdem 128bit. Aber das stört mich nicht weil ich weiß, dass die Gesamtleistung TOP ist. 
Ebenso wenig habe ich 512MB RAM.


----------



## Thresher (24. November 2006)

@GR-Thunderstorm: Meine 7600gt von msi hat sogar 830 mhz speicher und 600mhz chip ,mit dem vf 700alcu. zusammen mit nem 3000+@2,5 ghz 6600 pkt. im 3dmark 05


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (24. November 2006)

Thresher am 24.11.2006 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> @GR-Thunderstorm: Meine 7600gt von msi hat sogar 830 mhz speicher und 600mhz chip ,mit dem vf 700alcu. zusammen mit nem 3000+@2,5 ghz 6600 pkt. im 3dmark 05



Könnte meine auch haben aber ich brauch die nicht noch weiter ocen...


----------

